# Beetle Gone



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

So I sold my Beetle to Carmax today after VW refused to fix my over heating issues under warranty after I paid them $600 to fix sheared bolts and inspect the rest of the car. Now they say the overheating issue was caused by the failed bolts. Escalated to VW Corp, they did not help, so I got rid of the car. 

Carmax gave me $18,500 for the car and I owed $15k on it. Bought the car for $19,200...

So Babie...if you paid MSRP for your car or even just over invoice, you will get raped on trade-in. Looks like you were "semi" right, I wouldn't exactly say dealers were shunning them.


Funny story though, as I was waiting for the appraisal to be done...the apprasier actually came over and was all excited asking "is that the launch edition with the sport suspension...I can tell it is because it is lower! But where are the graphics?!?!" I told them I removed them on my REEF BLUE Launch Edition, lol. (sales guys helping me said the appraisers NEVER come talk to the customers, they liked the Beetle)

Anyways I'm just glad I'm out of that headache regardless from where the headaches originated from...didn't want to deal with that anymore. Good luck with your rides guys and gals.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Good luck on your next car.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

stainlineho said:


> So I sold my Beetle to Carmax today after VW refused to fix my over heating issues under warranty after I paid them $600 to fix sheared bolts and inspect the rest of the car. Now they say the overheating issue was caused by the failed bolts. Escalated to VW Corp, they did not help, so I got rid of the car.
> 
> Carmax gave me $18,500 for the car and I owed $15k on it. Bought the car for $19,200...
> 
> ...


Carmax...there big on used. yup...mine was the most expensive 13 you can find. Next week i am going to an Audi dealer in another area. I was told they do better. I am holding my breath.

my msrp was over 30k. what was yours. mine has the 19's too loaded to the max. what should i get.


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Babie said:


> Carmax...there big on used. yup...mine was the most expensive 13 you can find. Next week i am going to an Audi dealer in another area. I was told they do better. I am holding my breath.
> 
> my msrp was over 30k. what was yours. mine has the 19's too loaded to the max. what should i get.


I believe my Beetle MSRP for $25,400...Base turbo with upgraded wheels and HIDs. When I was waiting for the appraisal, I saw a silver Turbo Beetle on their site with 10K miles, looked to beloaded, advertised for $24k. The guy said they usually have $4k markup, so with my car being a base, I was offered $18,500. You could probably expect 20k for your car if it has lower miles, maybe a little more...

It is good to try Carmax because then you have a little more bargaining power to trade it in at the dealer and get the tax benefits of a trade-in.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Sucks bro good luck with the next ride!


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

stainlineho said:


> So I sold my Beetle to Carmax today after VW refused to fix my over heating issues under warranty after I paid them $600 to fix sheared bolts and inspect the rest of the car. Now they say the overheating issue was caused by the failed bolts. Escalated to VW Corp, they did not help, so I got rid of the car.


Is that over-heating a turbo only issue? Hadn't heard of it. 

I'm sorry to hear what some say that VW is going to an all turbo platform, and I hope is untrue. I am on my 3rd VW and have had no real issues, but never purchased a turbo VW, which I have heard many negative stories about....


----------



## hech54 (Nov 1, 2008)

the beet said:


> Is that over-heating a turbo only issue? Hadn't heard of it.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear what some say that VW is going to an all turbo platform, and I hope is untrue. I am on my 3rd VW and have had no real issues, but never purchased a turbo VW, which I have heard many negative stories about....


I had a 1.6 liter Caddy several years ago, other than that ALL of my Volkswagens have been either turbo or turbo w/ a supercharger and have had ZERO problems with them and ZERO complaints, especially when it comes to overheating.
Granted I only have them for either 6 months or 9 months at a time before I need to give it back and order another one, but Americans have NO IDEA what kind of fun and great fuel economy they are missing by not having these 1.4 variations available to them......especially in the Golf VI and VII. These new turbo engines aren't some "hang a turbo off of a bracket run by a fan belt" deal like the old days.
:screwy:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

I'm almost 8 years with my MKV Jetta GLI 2.0T (APR chipped) with essentially zero issues. There's was an 'intake flap motor' issue when I first got the car, but it was fixed under warranty. That's really been it, engine problems-wise.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

What overheating...i have a turbo...


----------



## hech54 (Nov 1, 2008)

Don't get me wrong, I'm GLAD my Beetle is gone too. That was 6 months of the most mediocre driving EVER. Mine had the big 1.4TSi engine but this new Golf VII with the "medium sized" 1.4TSi(the BIG ONE is no longer available in the Golf VII) engine will run circles around that Beetle.
I have no doubt that much of it had to do with 6 speed vs. DSG, but that Beetle was just NOT FUN to drive.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Didn't want to start a turbo -vs-non turbo war here... 

... and am glad to hear the issue wasn't associated w/the turbo 

I know people can become passionate about their vehicles (guilty)...


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

stainlineho said:


> So I sold my Beetle to Carmax today after VW refused to fix my over heating issues under warranty after I paid them $600 to fix sheared bolts and inspect the rest of the car. Now they say the overheating issue was caused by the failed bolts. Escalated to VW Corp, they did not help, so I got rid of the car.
> 
> Carmax gave me $18,500 for the car and I owed $15k on it. Bought the car for $19,200...
> 
> ...


Sucks to see you go, but good luck anyway. :thumbup:


----------



## kballard72 (Jul 2, 2012)

*6 months is all it took for me as well*

Mine was 6 months of frustrated driving. Between a multitude of noises from ill fitting plastic to thin paint and just over all random annoyances... 

Will give VW a few years to work out the kinks... It's a great looking redesign. But I've not time to be a test subject for VW. 



Ken
"Why when warranty they can never find anything wrong, but for paid services they can always find something wrong"


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Here is the replacement. Much better overall car from the powertrain, suspension, handling, etc...Only thing I miss from my Beetle are the HIDs. Oh yeah mods are a lot cheaper and I don't have to tear open my ECU to tune it!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Yea but it says ford on it


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

drtechy said:


> Yea but it says ford on it


I'm a Ford guy dude...but I still got that Tiguan haha, she's been a dream!


----------



## widecamels (May 26, 2011)

stainlineho said:


> Here is the replacement. Much better overall car from the powertrain, suspension, handling, etc...Only thing I miss from my Beetle are the HIDs. Oh yeah mods are a lot cheaper and I don't have to tear open my ECU to tune it!


I like it! I wanted the yellow one, but I kept the beetle didn't fancy a four door...


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

stainlineho said:


> I'm a Ford guy dude...but I still got that Tiguan haha, she's been a dream!


Lol all in good fun, I just wish ford would have brought the focus rs over here, that's a ford I could get into


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Cool car... but I wish car makers would drop the Transformer-inspired center console. 

This Ford originated from the German market. In fact VW's former CEO hired the suspension engineer to work on the Mk5 Golf/Jetta platform.


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Cadenza_7o said:


> Cool car... but I wish car makers would drop the Transformer-inspired center console.
> 
> This Ford originated from the German market. In fact VW's former CEO hired the suspension engineer to work on the Mk5 Golf/Jetta platform.


Yeah, I was a little put off by the interior at first, but I spent about 30 minutes in the car on a test drive and it actually is pretty good, I like it!


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

stainlineho said:


> Yeah, I was a little put off by the interior at first, but I spent about 30 minutes in the car on a test drive and it actually is pretty good, I like it!


This ^. I had the same reaction to the focus st as well, didn't like the interior but i'll be damned if ford doesn't build the best handling hatch around (until that perfect, sexy new mazda 3 hits). 

Congratulations on the purchase, and recarro racing buckets without forking out an additional 4k like VW forces us to do. You'll love it for a very long time :thumbup:


----------



## ASE82 (Oct 30, 2007)

Heard about motor mount issues with the ST's but I do like them a lot. Congrats :beer:


----------



## MikEmKayIII (Oct 4, 2007)

i fully thought this was a vw forum :facepalm:


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

ASE82 said:


> Heard about motor mount issues with the ST's but I do like them a lot. Congrats :beer:


Yeah that's a bummer but my dealer has already ordered the parts for me. 



MikEmKayIII said:


> i fully thought this was a vw forum :facepalm:


It is! Read!


----------

